# Want to feel normal



## stf575s (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi all! I am new here and I am hoping that someone can give me some feedback. About 4 years ago I was having flu like systems but only at night time. I would have to lay on my left side to get any relief. I had finally had enough and went to our local GI doc and he did an ultrasound of my gall bladder. Results came back and I had a couple stones but that is not what he thought was causing my problems. I had not had a bowel movement in almost 6 days. He prescribed Linzess. I took it for about 5 days and I felt "normal" again. Here we are 2 years later and the symptoms have come back. Back in November I was so paranoid to get the stomach flu because I absolutely hate puking. I will do anything not to. I had some stress at my old job,lost a very close friend and some other stuff. My symptoms are: upset stomach, feel like there is something stuck in my throat, loss of appetite (I can go 24 hours w/out eating) then I start to get dizzy and I am always cold and have sweaty bottoms of my feet. I don't have any sharp pains in my stomach but it just doesn't feel right. I don't really even have any cramping. My stomach growls/grumbles all of the time. I can not do a lot of grease or spicy and I can not eat after 7:30 pm or I am up all night just not feeling well. Pepto-Bismol seems to help to sypmtoms.

I had a full lab work up back in March and all of my tests came back amazing.

Anyone experiencing any of this? I know a lot of symptoms and different stuff going on.


----------

